# Looking for a little job



## penguinhead (May 14, 2009)

I live in Pakistan and most of the people here are suffering from the pangs of dial up. I fortunately have a DSL and I can download FreeBSD within a week if I download 3 hours per day. The Linux and BSDs already available in market are either of 2004 or earlier releases or some which no one wants to use. And moreover, most of the Linux disks here don't work. I am downloading FreeBSD 7.2 and I think its an ideal choice to distribute among those who are seasoned enough to be willing to pay for it. (Ubuntu is free for the public). Though FreeBSD is free, most can not avail the download option because of ill Internet conditions. Is selling copies of BSD a good option (at a price which is equal to the price costing the hours of internet that downloading will take? By the way, people will choose to buy the free thing on their own choice, so there is no exploitation of people's money. If an average download takes a month on a dialup, you can imagine the cost when 8 hours cost 20 PKRs!

Can this make a good job for me? (And legal?)


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

I don't see a problem for the OS (base distributions) itself, as it is covered by the FreeBSD license. If you want to include ports/tarballs on the media, you should be aware of additional restrictions.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't see a problem for the OS (base distributions) itself, as it is covered by the FreeBSD license. If you want to include ports/tarballs on the media, you should be aware of additional restrictions.



Aren't the packages/ports on the ISO image already free of those limitations?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Yes, the notice is referring to tarballs you have to pull in off the net, I believe. Like Java, Opera, and others. You can't 'pre-download' those and distribute them on a disk. Since OP is talking about doing just that (saving people a download), he should be aware of those restrictions. 



> Some of the ports in this directory have restrictive copyrights prohibiting
> their actual redistribution on mass media.  When creating compilations
> of FreeBSD on such mass media, you should be sure and NOT distribute
> the original source tarballs for such ports in your distfiles directory.
> To do so will invite needless problems from the various parties involved.



Anyway: redistributing the stuff that's already on CD/DVD distributions for a fee should be fine, but I'm not a copyright/copycenter/copyleft lawyer.


----------



## Oko (May 14, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> Can this make a good job for me? (And legal?)


I would be very careful to distribute any ports related to cryptography in Pakistan these days.


----------



## penguinhead (May 15, 2009)

You mean you are afraid of selling illegal in Pakistan? 60% of world's software piracy is in my country. 

I don't get what you mean by ports. Ports on CRUX linux are like repositories, they are meant to download software from net, their software is not included on disks. Then should I go on selling FreeBSD?


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (May 16, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> You mean you are afraid of selling illegal in Pakistan? Stores and stores are full of pirated disks on my country and are the only sources of living for many.



No kidding. You can can any pirated software you want anywhere in Iraq, too. Of course, it is all Windows. :e


----------



## chalbersma (Jun 6, 2009)

You should be okay over there in Pakistan as long as there's nothing in Pakistani law saying you can't sell FreeBSD.  There are some licensing issues you should look into (java flash etc...) but other than those you should be good. What I'm saying is that it would be legal to do so in Missouri so I assume that it'll be okay there too.


----------

